# dmesg liefert nur seltsame Ausgabe

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe da ein seltsames Problem:

wenn ich auf der Console dmesg eingebe, kommt nur folgende Ausgabe:

```
.....

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: drive not ready for command

.....
```

Das seltsame ist aber, dass alle Geräte funktionieren.   :Shocked: 

Hier mal noch meine Hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> Mainboard: ASUS P5B Deluxe
> 
> Ram: 2 X 1GB P2-5300
> 
> CPU: Intel QX 6700
> ...

 

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, bzw. wie man das Problem beheben kann?   :Idea: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Koennte auf eine sterbende Platte oder auf einen defekten Controller hindeuten (oder defektes Kabel). Schau dir mal die SMART Informationen deiner Platte an (mit den smartmontools).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## 3PO

Platte?? hda ist der DVD-Brenner.

----------

## michael_w

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Platte?? hda ist der DVD-Brenner.

 

Runterfahren, hda abklemmen, neu booten und schauen was passiert.

----------

## uhai

Klappt denn das Brennen/Abspielen auf dem Gerät noch?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

klingt ganz eigentlich eher nach falschem controller treiber. poste mal den entsprechende kernel config auszug und lspci bitte.

mfg

PS: hast du irgendwas bestimmtes im bios eingestellt? soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du da bei denem board was mit jmicron und ahci rumspielen

----------

## 3PO

 *Quote:*   

> Klappt denn das Brennen/Abspielen auf dem Gerät noch? 

 

Ja, geht beides.

 *Quote:*   

> klingt ganz eigentlich eher nach falschem controller treiber. poste mal den entsprechende kernel config auszug und lspci bitte. 

 

lspci:

```
vdr02 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

05:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

05:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
```

Kernel-config

 *Quote:*   

> PS: hast du irgendwas bestimmtes im bios eingestellt? soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du da bei denem board was mit jmicron und ahci rumspielen

 

Nicht dass ich wüsste, - sollte denn etwas spezielles eingestellt werden?

----------

## Anarcho

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich würde diese Nachrichten ignorieren. Ich habe 2 SATA Platten an einem älteren billigen Controller laufen welche von Anfang an (beides neu damals) solche Fehlermeldungen ausgespuckt haben und nun nach 2 Jahren immer noch wunderbar laufen.

Siehe auch z.b. http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-driveready-seekcomplete-error-drivestatuserror.php

----------

## 3PO

Das Problem scheint sich erledigt zu haben.

Die Meldungen sind weg, obwohl ich nichts verändert habe, - sehr seltsam....   :Question: 

----------

